# King Arthur Blend from thepiperoom.com



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Anybody familiar with this blend? It's been my favorite for a while now, and my supply is running low. Unfortunately, it looks like thepiperoom.com is no longer selling tobacco, and my emails to them keep bouncing. 

Does anyone happen to know of a good blend that might serve as a decent substitute?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, there new website is certainly lacking for information as well as product. Now they say you can only contact them via email, no more phone calls.

Not a huge fan of aromatics, but this one was on the "To try" list. Wonder if the blend's former name, "Middle Earth Blend" would help in finding an alternate supplier?

Please let us all know if you find out anything about a substitute blend or supplier.

EDIT: A reference to a C&D product in the review you linked may have possibilities. Try this REVIEW


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

The King Arthur Blend was the very first tobacco I bought and smoked. The roomies sure loved the room note, but that's all I recall from the blend, other than it smoking super wet. That being my own newb mistake for not drying it out, though.

As far as thepiperoom, all I've been hearing is rumors. After they've been offline all this time, I was surprised they came back at all. Maybe a little more patience.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Checked my email just now, and lo and behold, I had a reply from thepiperoom! And the news sounds promising.



> From: "thepiperoom.com" <[email protected]>
> Date: May 23, 2009 1:49:52 AM EDT
> Subject: Re: King Arthur blend?
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Good news to me.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

It's been a while, but I thought I'd post this final update in case anybody's interested.

I received an email from thepiperoom.com this morning stating that their business is officially closed due to the economy. Even if they didn't have the best selection out there, I'm sorry that their luck ran out. 

Anyway, it looks like the small bit of King Arthur Blend I've still got in a jar is the last I'll ever have. It makes me all the more glad I ran across this forum, though, because here I've discovered several other tobaccos that I enjoy, and far more that I want to try some day. I'll miss the King Arthur, but at least I no longer think it's the only blend I'll ever need...


----------

